# How sad....



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 2, 2008)

(I hope this is the appropriate forum for this.)

I felt so sad after watching this.  I wonder just how many more stories there are out there like this guys. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_6k94KO8Ck"]YouTube - Rise and Fall of Delusion by Ridi0t[/ame]

Also, follow the link back to YouTube and read some of the comments others left.

I am so thankful that our Lord is sovereign and even this will be used for His glory.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't see anything.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 2, 2008)

joshua said:


> Fixed.





Thanks Brother!


----------



## Megaloo (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you guys wrote the guy? Maybe it wouldn't do any good. We can pray for him. Count me in for that.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 2, 2008)

All it takes is a besetting sin and an attack against the glory of God to begin a downward spiral.

Daniel 4:28 All this came upon King Nebuchadnezzar. 29 At the end of twelve months he was walking on the roof of the royal palace of Babylon, 30 and the king answered and said, “Is not this great Babylon, which I have built by my mighty power as a royal residence and for the glory of my majesty?” 31 While the words were still in the king's mouth, there fell a voice from heaven, “O King Nebuchadnezzar, to you it is spoken: The kingdom has departed from you, 32 and you shall be driven from among men, and your dwelling shall be with the beasts of the field. And you shall be made to eat grass like an ox, and seven periods of time shall pass over you, until you know that the Most High rules the kingdom of men and gives it to whom he will.” 33 Immediately the word was fulfilled against Nebuchadnezzar. He was driven from among men and ate grass like an ox, and his body was wet with the dew of heaven till his hair grew as long as eagles' feathers, and his nails were like birds' claws.
Nebuchadnezzar Restored

34 At the end of the days I, Nebuchadnezzar, lifted my eyes to heaven, and my reason returned to me, and I blessed the Most High, and praised and honored him who lives forever,

for his dominion is an everlasting dominion,
and his kingdom endures from generation to generation;
35 all the inhabitants of the earth are accounted as nothing,
and he does according to his will among the host of heaven
and among the inhabitants of the earth;
and none can stay his hand
or say to him, “What have you done?”

36 At the same time my reason returned to me, and for the glory of my kingdom, my majesty and splendor returned to me. My counselors and my lords sought me, and I was established in my kingdom, and still more greatness was added to me. 37 Now I, Nebuchadnezzar, praise and extol and honor the King of heaven, for all his works are right and his ways are just; and those who walk in pride he is able to humble.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 2, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> All it takes is a besetting sin and an attack against the glory of God to begin a downward spiral.
> 
> Daniel 4:28 All this came upon King Nebuchadnezzar. 29 At the end of twelve months he was walking on the roof of the royal palace of Babylon, 30 and the king answered and said, “Is not this great Babylon, which I have built by my mighty power as a royal residence and for the glory of my majesty?” 31 While the words were still in the king's mouth, there fell a voice from heaven, “O King Nebuchadnezzar, to you it is spoken: The kingdom has departed from you, 32 and you shall be driven from among men, and your dwelling shall be with the beasts of the field. And you shall be made to eat grass like an ox, and seven periods of time shall pass over you, until you know that the Most High rules the kingdom of men and gives it to whom he will.” 33 Immediately the word was fulfilled against Nebuchadnezzar. He was driven from among men and ate grass like an ox, and his body was wet with the dew of heaven till his hair grew as long as eagles' feathers, and his nails were like birds' claws.
> Nebuchadnezzar Restored
> ...



I just read that passage of Scripture yesterday but didn't make this connection. Thanks for the insight, brother.


----------



## Gloria (Jan 2, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> (I hope this is the appropriate forum for this.)
> 
> I felt so sad after watching this.  I wonder just how many more stories there are out there like this guys.
> 
> ...



This *IS* sad...


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 2, 2008)

I contend that Darwin is responsible for the single greatest attack on Christianity in the last 300 years. Will the bitter fruit of his heresy ever end?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, this is sad.

I find myself wondering what kind of nurturing he really got in the first place. All we get to hear from him is about personal experience, but what was it actually founded upon? [KJV]Matthew 7:24-27[/KJV]


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 2, 2008)

joshua said:


> O, how thankful he brought me to the end of myself in THIS life!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 2, 2008)

it confuses me to no end how someone finds purposelessness superior to purpose...and how they make themselves into "gods" by becoming the sole authority of truth...very arrogant and nihilistic.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes it is sad, and scary. The thought that one could prove to be apostate is frightening. But:


1Jo 2:19 They went out from us, but they were not of us; for if they had been of us, they would [no doubt] have continued with us: but [they went out], that they might be made manifest that they were not all of us.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 3, 2008)

What I can't stand is the claim that somehow going to college and being exposed to secular philosophy really made an impact on him. The world of secular philosophy is absolutely miserable and I can't understand how non-Christian philosophers are not racked with depression and hopelessness. There is nothing in them for this man to turn to. Every generation a new philosopher comes along and the previous school is overthrown. 

I don't know whether it's a good thing or not, but in some moments when I have had sinful doubts about the faith I have reminded myself of just how black and empty the alternatives are and that the bible must be true. 



> 64But there are some of you that believe not. For Jesus knew from the beginning who they were that believed not, and who should betray him.
> 
> 65And he said, Therefore said I unto you, that no man can come unto me, except it were given unto him of my Father.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 3, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> (I hope this is the appropriate forum for this.)
> 
> I felt so sad after watching this.  I wonder just how many more stories there are out there like this guys.
> 
> ...





Hbr 6:4 For [it is] impossible for those who were once enlightened, and have tasted of the heavenly gift, and were made partakers of the Holy Ghost, 
Hbr 6:5 And have tasted the good word of God, and the powers of the world to come, 
Hbr 6:6 If they shall fall away, to renew them again unto repentance; seeing they crucify to themselves the Son of God afresh, and put [him] to an open shame. 
Hbr 6:7 For the earth which drinketh in the rain that cometh oft upon it, and bringeth forth herbs meet for them by whom it is dressed, receiveth blessing from God: 
Hbr 6:8 But that which beareth thorns and briers [is] rejected, and [is] nigh unto cursing; whose end [is] to be burned. 
Hbr 6:9 But, beloved, we are persuaded better things of you, and things that accompany salvation, though we thus speak.


----------



## Richard King (Jan 3, 2008)

He is all the rage with the college kids here.
We should be prepared to a degree for these arguments so they cannot mislead so easily. I would love to drive up to Amarillo and visit with him. 
I find he gets more aggressive in this post.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHx9tuwkz8Y&feature=related]YouTube - Does God Exist? by Ridi0t[/ame]
I don't know where you would find anyone with less joy.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 3, 2008)

Richard King said:


> He is all the rage with the college kids here.
> We should be prepared to a degree for these arguments so they cannot mislead so easily. I would love to drive up to Amarillo and visit with him.
> I find he gets more aggressive in this post.
> YouTube - Does God Exist? by Ridi0t
> I don't know where you would find anyone with less joy.



Interesting line about God's sovereignty at the end. What's up with the two different guys slaying Goliath?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 3, 2008)

Does God exist? Ask 'are-Idiot' this question and the answer is 'NO'.
Ask him how he knows that God doesn't exist he will tell you, "I say so".
Ask him how he knows that is true and he will tell you, "I am god" and I wouldn't lie. In other words, what I say is true because, I say so."
Obviously, this answer is insufficient because it's circularly derived.

I would say that not only is 'are-Idiot' weak in his ability to form an argument but he's got one G-NORMOUS blind spot. 

"Are-Idiot", we are over here. Doesn't it get frustrating looking through that toilet paper tube all the time?


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 3, 2008)

His whole Christian life is based on "works and experience". I did this... I did that... I was doing this... etc. This makes me question if he ever heard the gospel? In addition, he's just swinging the pendulum from experiential Christianity to another experience, i.e., the atheist experience.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 3, 2008)

Blue Tick said:


> His whole Christian life is based on "works and experience". I did this... I did that... I was doing this... etc. This makes me question if he ever heard the gospel? In addition, he's just swinging the pendulum from experiential Christianity to another experience, i.e., the atheist experience.



Good point. I'm sure most of the fools who left "Christian homes" to go about blaspheming the name of Christ knew little to nothing of sound teaching. In part the Church has itself to blame for this kind of apostasy. It's a vicious one, the circle of rejecting truth to keep people from leaving and then having more leave because the new teaching is so weak.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 3, 2008)

I sent this to a Presbyterian preacher friend of my a little farther south of me and this was his reply:

I watched this young man. It has been my experience that behind every apostasy is sexual sin. I have never discovered an exception to this. Born again people always come back. Those who have simply "prayed the sinner's prayer" or "surrendered to preach" or other such man-made novelties without having been radically converted, rarely do.

I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 3, 2008)

> I watched this young man. It has been my experience that behind every apostasy is sexual sin. I have never discovered an exception to this.



What about Judas Iscariot?


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 3, 2008)

> I don't know where you would find anyone with less joy.


Ah, but he has found a pursuit that brings him great joy, that of attempting to shipwreck the faith of the elect. A futile endeavor, of course, but then it is the central aim of the father of lies, to whom he has allied himself since finding that the faith he had was no faith at all. Delusion is the only refuge for the heart that denies God.

The hilarious thing is that he claims "science" and "philosophy" convinced him to abandon the truth, when nature and true science (not the humanist and atheist swill propagated by the godless) declare plainly the existence and glory of God. There is no mention of any struggle with sin, no acknowledgement of any failing on his part. He describes his divorce and abandonment of his children as being caused by his crisis of faith, when the reality is plainly that his sin is the root of it.

The sad part is not _his_ experience (for which he so earnestly begs sympathy), but that of his wife and children, who have been subjected to the heartbreak of a broken home so this apostate can wallow in self-aggrandisement and self-pity. Not a word of pity for the children, just a long whine over the time he 'wasted' in an insincere faith.

Typical of a self-important unregenerate


----------



## Davidius (Jan 3, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> > I watched this young man. It has been my experience that behind every apostasy is sexual sin. I have never discovered an exception to this.
> 
> 
> 
> What about Judas Iscariot?



Ah, the beauty of induction! 

I guess it does sound a little Freudian, but the principle is surely sound. We know from scripture that people reject the light because they love the darkness. They prefer their wicked deeds and will cling to them, making up all kinds of excuses to justify themselves, ridding themselves of anything that will keep them from their 'precious.'


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 3, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> > I watched this young man. It has been my experience that behind every apostasy is sexual sin. I have never discovered an exception to this.
> 
> 
> 
> What about Judas Iscariot?



Good point brother. However, I think this preacher friend of mine is speaking as a general rule as he has dealt with many in his many years in the ministry.


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 3, 2008)

It drives me towards a greater view of the ugliness of sin, and of how thoroughly our faculties are corrupted from the time we are born, and also of what great care we ought to take to not trifle with it. My faculties are still corrupt enough as it is; I can't imagine how dark my understanding and will and affections were 30 years ago. It's amazing any of us were able to place faith in the Lord for our salvation! The greatest miracle of all is the infusion of a principle of grace into the heart of a sin-enslaved human. If it ever happened to him, I am sure he will not fall away so as to completely fall away. A spark of light may still exist like a small candle out in the middle of the ocean. But, this also makes me tremble at my frailty, for I know that I could be right there with him, were God to withdraw his grace for a season of time, for his glory's sake. Our dependency and need of him are infinite. May he bless us all so as to sustain us and our faith in the upcoming years, for if he did not do so, "even the very elect would be deceived."

Blessings and prayers to you all, my brothers!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 3, 2008)

Would it be an oversimplification to say that the root of his condition is Armenianism? It seems to me that his favorite pronoun is "me".


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 3, 2008)

If it's not the root, I'm sure it is one of the branches! I don't even think the guy realizes his need for imputed righteousness, otherwise why would he leave Christ? I could understand his reasoning a little better if he actually saw within himself a lack of righteousness and a need to obtain it somehow, but now became convinced of a "better" option for how to get it. Also, it is obvious that he does not have much, if any, conviction within himself currently regarding his own sinfulness and a need for a remedy, for he doesn't seem to at all be burdened with it or be looking for a solution to it. He seems more like someone who came to God because "God loved him and had a wonderful plan for his life." And, when that fell through or didn't live up to what he expected, the spiral of depression began to take effect. Another example of premature birth in Christ, for lack of a better theological expression. This is pure conjecture, however.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 4, 2008)

In light of this tread....

How large do you think this group of self-deceivers will be?

[bible]Matthew 7:21-23[/bible]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 4, 2008)

moral necessity said:


> If it's not the root, I'm sure it is one of the branches! I don't even think the guy realizes his need for imputed righteousness, otherwise why would he leave Christ? I could understand his reasoning a little better if he actually saw within himself a lack of righteousness and a need to obtain it somehow, but now became convinced of a "better" option for how to get it. Also, it is obvious that he does not have much, if any, conviction within himself currently regarding his own sinfulness and a need for a remedy, for he doesn't seem to at all be burdened with it or be looking for a solution to it. He seems more like someone who came to God because "God loved him and had a wonderful plan for his life." And, when that fell through or didn't live up to what he expected, the spiral of depression began to take effect. Another example of premature birth in Christ, for lack of a better theological expression. This is pure conjecture, however.


 
I think you're on the right track here.

Also, I noticed some other things from the 2nd video. He rejects Anselm and Aquinas, for example, but then he jumps ahead to Kant. He never considers Luther, Calvin, Knox, Edwards; for example. He claims to know so much, but he really hasn't done his homework. He listens to those who tell him what he wants to hear. 

[KJV]Romans 1:18-22[/KJV]


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 4, 2008)

jaybird0827 said:


> He claims to know so much, but he really hasn't done his homework. *He listens to those who tell him what he wants to hear*.



Bullseye. I believe that strikes the nail squarely on the head.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 4, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> (I hope this is the appropriate forum for this.)
> 
> I felt so sad after watching this.  I wonder just how many more stories there are out there like this guys.
> 
> ...



I easily saw how this could have been myself 10 years ago.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 4, 2008)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Richard King said:
> 
> 
> > He is all the rage with the college kids here.
> ...


The guy twists scripture and doesn't allow the full knowledge of scirpture out. He supresses the truth. 


John Gill


> 2Sa 21:19 - *And there was again a battle in Gob with the Philistines,.... Another battle with them in the same place:
> *
> *where Elhanan the son of Jaareoregim, a Bethlehemite, slew the brother of Goliath the Gittite;* *the word "brother" is rightly supplied from 1Ch_20:5; where his name is said to be Lahmi,* for not Goliath himself was slain, though some so interpret it, and take Elhanan to be David; so Jarchi, and with which agrees the Targum; but he was slain not at Gob, but in the valley of Elah, nor had David any such name as Elhanan; he was one of David's worthies, 2Sa_23:24; where he is called the son of Dodo, and in 1Ch_20:5, the son of Jair; and Lahmi there may not be the name of Goliath's brother, but, as here, the country name of Elhanan; for the words (z) there may be rendered,"and Elhanan the son of Jair, the Lehemite (i.e. the Bethlehemite), slew the brother of Goliath the Gittite,''and so perfectly agrees, with this:
> 
> *the staff of whose spear was like a weaver's beam; not of Goliath's brother, but of Goliath himself,* 1Sa_17:7.




(1Ch 20:5) And there was war again with the Philistines; and Elhanan the son of Jair slew Lahmi the brother of Goliath the Gittite, whose spear staff was like a weaver's beam.

His other scripture comparisons are very wacked also. He needs to go back to school and learn some hermeneutics. 

He obviously does not believe there is any evidence outside of scipture that points to God. And he must believe that the Historicity of the scriptures is bogus. This man has either looked in the wrong places for answers or just flat out not looked outside of his philosophy class at all.


----------

